# Pompano sizes and weight?



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't bring anything with me to weigh my pompano while fishing. For all you pompano experts, please review my size/weight chart to see if it's a pretty close to reality. I'm trying to make a chart where size = weight. 

13 inch = 1 pound
15 inch = 2 pound
17 inch = 3 pound 
19 inch = 4 pound 
21 inch = 5 pound 
23 inch = 6 pound
25 inch = 7 pound
27 inch = 8 pound
29 inch = 9 pound 
31 inch+ = world record 

Think about your personal best pompano and if it would be close to what's on the chart. 

Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've weighed and measured a few hundred Pompano through the course of our Pompano tourney we had here at our shop. I would certainly say the weights/lengths vary pretty widely but I'd say your scale is pretty close.


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

*pompano size*

I like this scale.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pompano_WL.png



SurfFishingMeister said:


> I don't bring anything with me to weigh my pompano while fishing. For all you pompano experts, please review my size/weight chart to see if it's a pretty close to reality. I'm trying to make a chart where size = weight.
> 
> 13 inch = 1 pound
> 15 inch = 2 pound
> ...


----------

